
Git is already federated and decentralized - weinzierl
https://drewdevault.com/2018/07/23/Git-is-already-distributed.html
======
felicianotech
Hey Drew, long time no see.

Good posts. I see your point and I don't disagree with it. It's been a clear
trend though that more and more people are moving away from email though.

I think with some people starting to get overwhelmed with Slack, especialling
software engineerings, perhaps email will trend back up again and this can be
feasible.

Personally, my favorite thing about GitHub isn't any single feature. It's the
social aspect that's developed around it for open-source projects.

GitLab, Bitbucket, will struggle to take over without the social aspect. Email
has it, in it's own way I guess.

